# Replacing carboys



## rzevskiy7777 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just wondering what is a life span of a carboy? Do they need to be replaced every so often? Is there a difference in replacement intervals of glass vs plastic?

Thx


----------



## jswordy (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't use plastic. I own 3 glass carboys still in service that were made in Mexico in the early 1970s. Unless you severely chip the neck, crack it or break it, it is good to go in my opinion. Even minor chips inside the neck are not usually a problem as long as the cork seals. Larger neck chips that may affect the seal of the cork can be repaired using clear epoxy to fill in the area.

One thing about glass carboys, the thickness of the glass varies a lot. The thicker the glass, the more rugged the carboy, has been my experience.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 9, 2012)

rzevskiy7777 said:


> Just wondering what is a life span of a carboy? Do they need to be replaced every so often? Is there a difference in replacement intervals of glass vs plastic?


I plan to keep using my glass carboys forever, or until I'm too weak to move them around, and even then I might look into pumps or something.

The life span of plastic carboys depends on a number of factors. The main one being which brand (or perhaps type of plastic and shape). The term "plastic carboys" means Better Bottles to many people, but I have seen at least 4 brands of plastic carboys. (Note: I do not count jugs intended as water cooler bottles (eg Culligan) as carboys.)

One brand seemed to be made of softer plastic, and I was quite concerned about scratches in the plastic. So would need replacing when/if this becomes a problem.
Another brand stained quite easily from red wines. Soaking in diversol (aka pink powder) did an OK job of cleaning them. Also seemed to pick up scratches.
I only have a little experience with Better Bottles, but they seem better than the first two. Not sure how easily they scratch or if there are any other life span issues. There are definitely scratches on mine, but I can't tell if they are inside or outside. The scratches do not appear to be from stirring the wine, they just seem random scratches, so they are probably on the outside.
I have seen the fourth brand in a store, but not used them. Supposedly the same plastic as a Better Bottle, but if I recall rightly smooth sides which should make them easier to clean (no sediment catching in the grooves).
Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 9, 2012)

Glass is glass. Unless you break one it will last indefinitely. Hooray!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Glass carboys are good for two years. It just so happens I buying old ones this week. I'm paying $5.00 each if anyone has any they want to drop off. They have to be in one piece just to make handling easier for me.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 9, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Glass carboys are good for two years. It just so happens I buying old ones this week. I'm paying $5.00 each if anyone has any they want to drop off. They have to be in one piece just to make handling easier for me.



I'll bring mine right up. I didn't know that. Glad you told me...what a fool I was believing they lasted forever. Glad you are such a good friend.

Now I can go out and buy new ones for $25.00 each.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 9, 2012)

As Bugs Bunny used to say, "what a pal, what a pal, what a pal....."


----------



## rzevskiy7777 (Mar 9, 2012)

I see the folks here have a great sense of humor. For my plastic carboy i don't$ know it is better bottle brand it is thick white plastic and my local brew on premise store uses them as well (thus i am tempted to say it is commercial grade)


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Better bottles are clear and the name is on them.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 9, 2012)

I am thinking glass might be the better bottle!! Nice try on the $5 deal Dan.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 10, 2012)

rzevskiy7777 said:


> I see the folks here have a great sense of humor. For my plastic carboy i don't$ know it is better bottle brand it is thick white plastic and my local brew on premise store uses them as well (thus i am tempted to say it is commercial grade)


Thick white plastic sounds like the first plastic carboy in my list. Do they take a #11 bung? 

They are fine, but you can't see what's happening in the carboy. To me, the plastic is a bit on the soft side and I wouldn't use a carboy brush on them.

Steve


----------



## rzevskiy7777 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes they take bung 11


----------

